# Paint peeling, scraped, cardboard under it?



## cturner333 (Nov 15, 2016)

Had some paint peeling on a wall, so was going to scrape it off then sand, put some sheetrock over it, sand it smooth, then repaint. But as I was scraping where the peel was lifted off, I discovered there seems to be a layer of cardboard like stuff under the paint but above the actual wall. What is it? Is it safe? How do I repair this, because it appears if I keep scraping the paint/cardboard combo i'm going to go all the way across the wall before i can sand.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Wallpaper...????


----------



## cturner333 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ohhh, I hope not haha, but maybe it could be wallpaper and the previous owner just painted over that? is there a way/trick to tell for sure if it is wallpaper? when i peel it off it just looked like cardboardy on the back side where there wasn't paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

More than likely it is first generation drywall. Back in the 30' up to the 50's drywall often came without a paper facing. The face of it looks a lot like cardboard or a brown paper bag-like material. Seal it up with GARDZ primer, skim coat, sand, prime and paint.

Of course, the real question is WHY are your INTERIOR walls peeling?


----------



## cturner333 (Nov 15, 2016)

It's a house from the 70s if that helps, and I'm not sure why it's peeling, it's only in one section maybe a foot long and maybe half foot tall (before i started scraping), it's in a bathroom that's never had an exhaust fan so maybe that has something to do with it? I really don't know just guessing based off no knowledge haha.
Should I still just Gardz etc etc it like you said? and i'm assuming I should stop peeling and just try to sand to make it flush with the wall?


----------



## cturner333 (Nov 15, 2016)

and I guess my big concern, could it possibly be anything toxic that I should NOT be handling?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If it's a house from the 70's it's regular drywall. The damage to it has exposed the brown paper underneath the regular face paper. Same process applies. Buy a lead test kit from one of the big box stores if you are suspecting something like lead. It will turn red if there is lead present. Lead was banned in paint products in 1978 so you likely have some lead paint in that bathroom. Sanding it releases lead into the air so avoid a lot of sanding. I can't imagine it being enough to cause you any harm. Many of us on here have been exposed (in some capacity) to lead for years and years.


----------



## cturner333 (Nov 15, 2016)

thanks. so sounds like i should get a lead test kit just to be on the safe side then since it wasn't banned till 78 and who knows what's under there. guess i'll get the Gardz too while i'm there.
any other tips or things I should look out for?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

cturner333 said:


> any other tips or things I should look out for?


I don't know how much skim coating or drywall patching you have done, but, you may want to hone up on your knowledge by checking out some threads on here about "skim coating." SirMixAlot has a lot of videos on here detailing all the steps to a good skim coat or drywall patch job. Definitely very useful information.


----------



## cturner333 (Nov 15, 2016)

Got the lead test, think I dodged a bullet with that one. Using a box cutter i cut into the wall a bit trying to expose it like the directions said, but it appears i just cut through like 2 layers of cardboard then I could have kept cutting/digging through drywall forever.
I've gone through a couple 5 gallon buckets of sheetrock in my life, but not sure what a skim coating is, will have to look it up. sounds like i need to sheetrock the hole I just cut/dug in the wall seeing how far it would go haha


----------

